
Faster input events with Facebook’s first browser API contribution - moneil971
https://code.fb.com/developer-tools/isinputpending-api/
======
moneil971
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/22/facebook-makes-its-
first-b...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/22/facebook-makes-its-first-
browser-api-contribution/)

